# [Q] Samsung Galaxy S2 Straight Talk Rooting and Custom Rom



## Iluvandroidfone (Sep 30, 2012)

Hello, 

I need help with rooting and custom roms. I bought my Samsung Galaxy S2 three days ago on Straight Talk. I want to root my phone. I have a Macbook Air 2012 so I will be needing a rooting method for Mac operating system. This device model number is SGH-S959G.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Barnical_Boy_88 (Sep 30, 2012)

Iluvandroidfone said:


> Hello,
> 
> I need help with rooting and custom roms. I bought my Samsung Galaxy S2 three days ago on Straight Talk. I want to root my phone. I have a Macbook Air 2012 so I will be needing a rooting method for Mac operating system. This device model number is SGH-S959G.
> 
> Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



Hey there I just got the same phone a week ago...Unfortunately they have not come out with a way to root the model SGH-S959G It was only released a few weeks ago from strait talk and just finally shows up on the official Samsung Website. You can root the phone with the at&t method but it doesn't install Clockwork Mod Recovery so all u will have is a stock rooted phone and wont be able to flash any custom rom's at this time. But I don't suggest rooting yet until they have the original stock firmware available because I tried a million different ways to install Custom Recovery but ended up just soft bricking my phone like 10 times trying different ways through Odin and ended up using the at&t unrooting method to start over but ended up changing my stock kernel and my model number on my about phone shows it's the at&t I777 Model and running Android 2.3.4 instead of Android 2.3.6 though its not much difference. Even tho when phone is in downloading mode the phone does recognize that its the SGH-S959G model. So as of now I'm rooted with the at&t stock kernel. So if you don't mind just having a stock rooted device it will be fine just do not unroot it unless there is the stock firmware for the SGH-S959G model when it comes out. If you ended up doing that it will reset your stock strait talk apn and changes it to the at&t stock apn so just download apn backup and restore app and back up your APN as well as ur apps to ur SD so you don't loose anything. Just figured Id give ya heads up before you try anything. Oh and also this phone don't work with samsung kies yet but you can use kies to install ur drivers to use Odin.


----------



## Iluvandroidfone (Oct 1, 2012)

Barnical_Boy_88 said:


> Hey there I just got the same phone a week ago...Unfortunately they have not come out with a way to root the model SGH-S959G It was only released a few weeks ago from strait talk and just finally shows up on the official Samsung Website. You can root the phone with the at&t method but it doesn't install Clockwork Mod Recovery so all u will have is a stock rooted phone and wont be able to flash any custom rom's at this time. But I don't suggest rooting yet until they have the original stock firmware available because I tried a million different ways to install Custom Recovery but ended up just soft bricking my phone like 10 times trying different ways through Odin and ended up using the at&t unrooting method to start over but ended up changing my stock kernel and my model number on my about phone shows it's the at&t I777 Model and running Android 2.3.4 instead of Android 2.3.6 though its not much difference. Even tho when phone is in downloading mode the phone does recognize that its the SGH-S959G model. So as of now I'm rooted with the at&t stock kernel. So if you don't mind just having a stock rooted device it will be fine just do not unroot it unless there is the stock firmware for the SGH-S959G model when it comes out. If you ended up doing that it will reset your stock strait talk apn and changes it to the at&t stock apn so just download apn backup and restore app and back up your APN as well as ur apps to ur SD so you don't loose anything. Just figured Id give ya heads up before you try anything. Oh and also this phone don't work with samsung kies yet but you can use kies to install ur drivers to use Odin.

Click to collapse



Thanks Barnical_Boy_88. I will wait for the actual root to come out for this phone because of lack of time due to my studies. I am pretty happy with this Straight Talk Plan. I know I am not going to tether my phone so rooting is not important as of yet. How is your experience with the phone? I heard about the issue of throttling data after customers go over certain data limit (what I gathered from reading different forums is that if you go over 3gigs or 4 gigs per month, you can be throttled). I think I am not going to use that much of data. May be 2 gigs or lil over. So far I like the service because of robust AT&T network. I had TMO before but speeds were not that great and I had $30 plan for 5gigs on 4g. :laugh:


----------



## Barnical_Boy_88 (Oct 1, 2012)

Iluvandroidfone said:


> Thanks Barnical_Boy_88. I will wait for the actual root to come out for this phone because of lack of time due to my studies. I am pretty happy with this Straight Talk Plan. I know I am not going to tether my phone so rooting is not important as of yet. How is your experience with the phone? I heard about the issue of throttling data after customers go over certain data limit (what I gathered from reading different forums is that if you go over 3gigs or 4 gigs per month, you can be throttled). I think I am not going to use that much of data. May be 2 gigs or lil over. So far I like the service because of robust AT&T network. I had TMO before but speeds were not that great and I had $30 plan for 5gigs on 4g. :laugh:

Click to collapse



No Prob  Well thats good your better off staying stock until there are official rooting and custom recovery methods for this model, So you don't end up with a confused gender phone like mine haha . I'm not to sure bout the data throttling I pay the $45 unlimited plan and everything is unlimited as far as I know so if you have the same plan it's supposed to be unlimited talk text and data. It's the best Network i've been on service virtually everywhere. I had boost mobile and thier service was teribble and it was a CDMA phone so I couldn't flash it over to Strait Talk, but i'm happier with the nice upgrade to the Galaxy S2 theres so many Custom stuff to do with these so I can't wait till they come out with custom stuff for this model. My old transform ultra only had 3 custom roms to choose from ha, and Verizon was too expensive their android plans were terrible. Anyways I'm glad I could be a help. When I see or hear anything of developers coming out with custom recovery, root, and stock firmware for this phone I'll let you know as soon as I know.  There's not to many people out there that have or even know about this SGH-S959G Model yet so It might be a few more weeks until they Develop something for this phone.


----------



## Iluvandroidfone (Oct 1, 2012)

Barnical_Boy_88 said:


> No Prob  Well thats good your better off staying stock until there are official rooting and custom recovery methods for this model, So you don't end up with a confused gender phone like mine haha . I'm not to sure bout the data throttling I pay the $45 unlimited plan and everything is unlimited as far as I know so if you have the same plan it's supposed to be unlimited talk text and data. It's the best Network i've been on service virtually everywhere. I had boost mobile and thier service was teribble and it was a CDMA phone so I couldn't flash it over to Strait Talk, but i'm happier with the nice upgrade to the Galaxy S2 theres so many Custom stuff to do with these so I can't wait till they come out with custom stuff for this model. My old transform ultra only had 3 custom roms to choose from ha, and Verizon was too expensive their android plans were terrible. Anyways I'm glad I could be a help. When I see or hear anything of developers coming out with custom recovery, root, and stock firmware for this phone I'll let you know as soon as I know.  There's not to many people out there that have or even know about this SGH-S959G Model yet so It might be a few more weeks until they Develop something for this phone.

Click to collapse



Yes, I am on a $45 plan also. I asked the Walmart Manager and I called ST customer service, they told me the usage is unlimited but no tethering allowed. People who tether can get throttled or those who overuse it. I am not sure, without tethering, how people can use over 10 gigs of data (may be watching plenty of netflix on data connection). Mostly I use wifi on my phone if I am home. I had rooted my Samsung Exhibit II also from TMO and before that I had Virgin Mobile Lg Optimus V but Virgin Mobile was very slow as it was using Sprint towers. TMO was ok but ST coverage is awesome. If I keep the same usage as I had for my TMO I should end up using 2gigs but I think its going to be more than 2gigs per month of average usage on ST network because of higher speeds. Just send me a private message or post on this forum as you get a good news about the rooting. Thanks for your time. :victory:


----------



## Barnical_Boy_88 (Oct 1, 2012)

Iluvandroidfone said:


> Yes, I am on a $45 plan also. I asked the Walmart Manager and I called ST customer service, they told me the usage is unlimited but no tethering allowed. People who tether can get throttled or those who overuse it. I am not sure, without tethering, how people can use over 10 gigs of data (may be watching plenty of netflix on data connection). Mostly I use wifi on my phone if I am home. I had rooted my Samsung Exhibit II also from TMO and before that I had Virgin Mobile Lg Optimus V but Virgin Mobile was very slow as it was using Sprint towers. TMO was ok but ST coverage is awesome. If I keep the same usage as I had for my TMO I should end up using 2gigs but I think its going to be more than 2gigs per month of average usage on ST network because of higher speeds. Just send me a private message or post on this forum as you get a good news about the rooting. Thanks for your time. :victory:

Click to collapse



yeah i just read a thread on strait talks policy...cause I do tether and use a good amount of data a month...Just go to your APN settings and go under your APN and delete the Proxy's witch are the reson data is restricted and throttles I deleted the proxy's on my apn and data still works fine cause I am rooted and tether all the time lol.  here's the link to the thread it explains it better than I can but it prevents throttling so u wont have to worry bout over using data, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1716237 :laugh:  ........and will do i'll most likely post it on the thread so others can get them too and I'll also send ya a PM on any info I find :cyclops:


----------



## Iluvandroidfone (Oct 1, 2012)

Barnical_Boy_88 said:


> yeah i just read a thread on strait talks policy...cause I do tether and use a good amount of data a month...Just go to your APN settings and go under your APN and delete the Proxy's witch are the reson data is restricted and throttles I deleted the proxy's on my apn and data still works fine cause I am rooted and tether all the time lol.  here's the link to the thread it explains it better than I can but it prevents throttling so u wont have to worry bout over using data, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1716237 :laugh:  ........and will do i'll most likely post it on the thread so others can get them too and I'll also send ya a PM on any info I find :cyclops:

Click to collapse



Alas, I cannot delete the APN proxy settings cuz mine is greyed out, lol. I think I bought the phone from ST that might be the reason that I cannot delete it or my phone is not rooted.


----------



## Barnical_Boy_88 (Oct 1, 2012)

Iluvandroidfone said:


> Alas, I cannot delete the APN proxy settings cuz mine is greyed out, lol. I think I bought the phone from ST that might be the reason that I cannot delete it or my phone is not rooted.

Click to collapse



ah ok forgot about that heres the way I did it just go onto google play and download APN Manager it has a porkypine looking animal picture download that app...first just go to your apn and right down all the info in each field then open up the APN manager app and ur apn should show up just delete the APN through the app and then go back too APN settings and there should be no APN's create new APN leaving the Proxy fields empty that should definantly work. Oh and be sure to download APN backup and Restore app also and back up APN first so you can restore if that method dont work. 

Here is the ST official APN just incase you loose ur APN Just fill in the fields under new apn

Name:att.mvno

APN: wap.tracfone

Proxy: att2.tracfone.com (keep this blank to prevent data throttling, if data dont work just go back and fill this in after)

Port:80

MMSC: mmsc.tracfone.com

MMS Proxy: proxy.mvno.tracfone.com (keep this blank to prevent data throttling, if data dont work just go back and fill this in after)

MMS Port:80

MCC: 310

MNC: 410

APN Type: Internet+MMS+SUPL

Make sure to reboot phone after saving APN for Data to work
Everything should be good and u will be ready to go ...if fails just delete apn and go to your APN backup and restore app you get from google play and just restore ur APN should be the same as this anyways. Hope this helps :laugh:


----------



## Iluvandroidfone (Oct 1, 2012)

Barnical_Boy_88 said:


> yeah i just read a thread on strait talks policy...cause I do tether and use a good amount of data a month...Just go to your APN settings and go under your APN and delete the Proxy's witch are the reson data is restricted and throttles I deleted the proxy's on my apn and data still works fine cause I am rooted and tether all the time lol.  here's the link to the thread it explains it better than I can but it prevents throttling so u wont have to worry bout over using data, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1716237 :laugh:  ........and will do i'll most likely post it on the thread so others can get them too and I'll also send ya a PM on any info I find :cyclops:

Click to collapse





Barnical_Boy_88 said:


> ah ok forgot about that heres the way I did it just go onto google play and download APN Manager it has a porkypine looking animal picture download that app...first just go to your apn and right down all the info in each field then open up the APN manager app and ur apn should show up just delete the APN through the app and then go back too APN settings and there should be no APN's create new APN leaving the Proxy fields empty that should definantly work. Oh and be sure to download APN backup and Restore app also and back up APN first so you can restore if that method dont work.
> 
> Here is the ST official APN just incase you loose ur APN Just fill in the fields under new apn
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I think my phone is not unlocked. I do not get option to enter new APN. I only get option to restore default. I had to restore defaults.


----------



## Barnical_Boy_88 (Oct 1, 2012)

Iluvandroidfone said:


> I think my phone is not unlocked. I do not get option to enter new APN. I only get option to restore default. I had to restore defaults.

Click to collapse



Oh ok I guess mine is unlocked cause I did download an app to unlock my phone when I was trin to figure out ways to get It to stock guess the unlock app worked and unlocked my phone..Sorry it didn't work for you I'm sure after they come out with the custom recovery and root for this phone model you will be able to do it when u flash a custom rom or end up unlocking your phone and then be able to change ur apn's but I'll still be sure to keep you updated on stuff that comes out for this phone. Hopefully soon


----------



## Iluvandroidfone (Oct 1, 2012)

Barnical_Boy_88 said:


> Oh ok I guess mine is unlocked cause I did download an app to unlock my phone when I was trin to figure out ways to get It to stock guess the unlock app worked and unlocked my phone..Sorry it didn't work for you I'm sure after they come out with the custom recovery and root for this phone model you will be able to do it when u flash a custom rom or end up unlocking your phone and then be able to change ur apn's but I'll still be sure to keep you updated on stuff that comes out for this phone. Hopefully soon

Click to collapse



Which unlock app you used. I can do the same thing and just unlock it. I do not care if I have to pay for that app. Thanks for all your time to answer my questions.


----------



## Barnical_Boy_88 (Oct 1, 2012)

Iluvandroidfone said:


> Which unlock app you used. I can do the same thing and just unlock it. I do not care if I have to pay for that app. Thanks for all your time to answer my questions.

Click to collapse



I used the Galaxy S Unlock app from google play it's free and it works for the galaxy S I II and III the picture is a purple safe with a purple wrench, but Im pretty sure you have to root ur phone to use the app. if you root ur phone use the At&t version of rooting with Odin on galaxy2root.com or you prob can find it here on XDA I'm pretty sure. If you do root ur phone it wont mess up ur apn's model # or anything it will still be your stock firmware it's only if you UNroot it the At&t way it will mess up. Besides that you'll be totally fine rooting the phone it wont change whatsoever just don't unroot it until they come out with stock firmware for our model to unroot if ever decided to unroot..It will just not have Custom recovery and will be stock rooted.. and your very welcome I'm glad to be a help I've been rooting phones for about a year now nd this phone was my only pain in the butt with rooting cause my patience got the best of me. My friend is an expert when It comes to this stuff so If you ever needed another question to be answered i'll ask him and I'm sure he would be more than happy to help himself. Let me know how you make out if you do decide to root and unlock ur phone. and I'll be sure to help with any problems you may have. and I'll be sure to keep u updated as they come out with more options for our phones.:laugh:


----------



## Iluvandroidfone (Oct 11, 2012)

Barnical_Boy_88 said:


> I used the Galaxy S Unlock app from google play it's free and it works for the galaxy S I II and III the picture is a purple safe with a purple wrench, but Im pretty sure you have to root ur phone to use the app. if you root ur phone use the At&t version of rooting with Odin on galaxy2root.com or you prob can find it here on XDA I'm pretty sure. If you do root ur phone it wont mess up ur apn's model # or anything it will still be your stock firmware it's only if you UNroot it the At&t way it will mess up. Besides that you'll be totally fine rooting the phone it wont change whatsoever just don't unroot it until they come out with stock firmware for our model to unroot if ever decided to unroot..It will just not have Custom recovery and will be stock rooted.. and your very welcome I'm glad to be a help I've been rooting phones for about a year now nd this phone was my only pain in the butt with rooting cause my patience got the best of me. My friend is an expert when It comes to this stuff so If you ever needed another question to be answered i'll ask him and I'm sure he would be more than happy to help himself. Let me know how you make out if you do decide to root and unlock ur phone. and I'll be sure to help with any problems you may have. and I'll be sure to keep u updated as they come out with more options for our phones.:laugh:

Click to collapse



Hello,

I do not see any development yet as far as rooting is concerned in this forum as well as any other forum. I cannot wait to actually root this phone and install some custom roms. How is your data usage after you changed your APN settings. You experiencing any throttling. I am very pleased with this phone. It is very strong, very responsive and nothing slow about its processor. Calls are crystal clear and I get AT&T signal for voice and data even if I am in boonies lol. Awesome!!!


----------



## Dano5674 (Oct 12, 2012)

*how did you unlock*

"Name:att.mvno

APN: wap.tracfone

Proxy: att2.tracfone.com (keep this blank to prevent data throttling, if data dont work just go back and fill this in after)

Port:80

MMSC: mmsc.tracfone.com

MMS Proxy: proxy.mvno.tracfone.com (keep this blank to prevent data throttling, if data dont work just go back and fill this in after)

MMS Port:80

MCC: 310

MNC: 410

APN Type: Internet+MMS+SUPL"

Settings did not work for me, after restoring my defaults and playing around with it a little more I found out why. It was the MMSC, my default MMSC is: http//mmsc.cingular.com so I tried that without the proxy's and it works great now. Dont know if this was maybe a typing error? or if my deviece is just different. But thats what worked for me. Galaxy S2 running on Straight Talk


----------



## ForeverOdd (Oct 19, 2012)

*no 3g on straight talk SGS2*

I recently purchased the Straight Talk SGS2 phone, and am having a problem with it. I wondering if there are any solutions that include rooting and unlocking. 

The main problem is that the phone doesn't pick up ST's 3g coverage. I can get on WiFi, but have no data otherwise. Calling, Texting, everything else works, just no data. APN settings look normal, so I have no idea what is wrong with it. Anyone know if rooting and unlocking the phone might help?

Edit: I should also say that Straight Talk definitely has 3g coverage in my area, it is just an issue with the phone.


----------



## gabbaone (Nov 20, 2012)

*S2 Android update*

Hi Guys,

I just bought my Straight Talk Galaxy S2 with Android 2.3.6. I have 2 simple quetions: 

Can i update to Android 4.1.1?
How can i share the internet with my laptop (Win7)?

Thanks in advance
g1


----------



## zelendel (Nov 20, 2012)

Iluvandroidfone said:


> Hello,
> 
> I do not see any development yet as far as rooting is concerned in this forum as well as any other forum. I cannot wait to actually root this phone and install some custom roms. How is your data usage after you changed your APN settings. You experiencing any throttling. I am very pleased with this phone. It is very strong, very responsive and nothing slow about its processor. Calls are crystal clear and I get AT&T signal for voice and data even if I am in boonies lol. Awesome!!!

Click to collapse



The only way roms will come about are from ports from other versions of the device.

Sent from Arkham


----------



## zelendel (Nov 20, 2012)

gabbaone said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I just bought my Straight Talk Galaxy S2 with Android 2.3.6. I have 2 simple quetions:
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



As for the update you will have to wait for ST to push it or make a custom rom. As for sharing the internet. You maybe able to but ST will throttle you and may even cancel your plan if you use too much

Sent from Arkham


----------



## 99_ls1_z28 (Dec 11, 2012)

Is there still no rooting methods or roms for this yet??? I want jelly bean so bad..


----------



## SkywolfNINE (Dec 12, 2012)

*now no wifi*

so I was wondering if anyone could lend a hand. I downloaded the stock ATT rom for this straight talk GS2 but now whenever i turn wifi on, it scans for a few seconds and turns off. i had heard that using the zedomax file causes wifi problems, but you see i still need to download the galaxy s unlock app to add a APN for my device to use data, and with the wifi not working, i dont have a way to get this app and add the setting i need for mobile data.
does anyone know of another stock rom i can use for this device? i only want to enable data use so my gf can use this phone since her verizon line got shut off. I have tried some other roms for the Epic (because thats all i could really find) but they dont even begin to think of working. does anyone have an idea of what i can do? i dont even know how to send that app from my GS3 to her GS2 over bluetooth, since i dont think i have an app for that. any suggestions would be much appriciated. thanks!


----------



## Iluvandroidfone (Sep 30, 2012)

Hello, 

I need help with rooting and custom roms. I bought my Samsung Galaxy S2 three days ago on Straight Talk. I want to root my phone. I have a Macbook Air 2012 so I will be needing a rooting method for Mac operating system. This device model number is SGH-S959G.

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wegrantjr (Dec 15, 2012)

*Tethering on Galaxy Skyrocket with ICS on Staright Talk*

I have been using ST for 3 years. Love it. I just added a S2 with ICS from EBay. When I try to tether I get the message to call ATT or 611. I am not worrying about data usage...I only need to tether when I am not at home. Anyone have success with tethering and how was it done? Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## DbmoreBoy (Dec 28, 2012)

*model SHG-S959G*

Could someone let me know when they come out wit updates or new info about the Samsung galaxys2


----------



## zelendel (Dec 28, 2012)

If people want things for this device it is going to take someone with the device to put in the work. Mainly being as the device is already getting long in the tooth.

Batcom2


----------



## jlaudio11 (Dec 28, 2012)

wegrantjr said:


> I have been using ST for 3 years. Love it. I just added a S2 with ICS from EBay. When I try to tether I get the message to call ATT or 611. I am not worrying about data usage...I only need to tether when I am not at home. Anyone have success with tethering and how was it done? Any help will be appreciated.

Click to collapse



When I used to tether on GB, I had to go into settings, apps, and disable "tethering manager" to get it to work.  

Sent from my SGH-I897 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Helixthree (Dec 30, 2012)

*Galaxy S2 Straight Talk Tethering.*

I am using Straight Talk T Mobile GSM. 

I am in the Portland Oregon area using a T-989 Hercules (T- Mobile branded GSM Galaxy S2) running Cyanogenmod10.0 Hercules Android 4.1.2 Jelly Bean.  Tethering works very well.  I just tethered my macbook pro and thru speedtest.net i got 12 megabits down and 1.6 up with 150 ms PING latency.

I get very good data speed upto 4g coverage using the T Mobile handset, although that is ONLY when i have data.  My actual service goes in and out almost constantly do to the way the GSM towers drop signals on T Mo in this area.  I have a Sprint Epic 4g Touch (Galaxy S2) CDMA handset and im going to send it off to a guy who can reportedly flash CDMA Sprint or Verizon android handsets to work on Straight Talk / Verizon CDMA towers 3g only.  This might be the way to go as Verizon has the best coverage in this area but i wont really know which phone is better until i try them both.  Lets hear it for being lucky enough to have a GSM and a CDMA Galaxy S2 for testing use 

I have yet to install CM10 on the Sprint GS2 but it should not prove very difficult, the T Mobile handset was super simple to root and rom, and Jelly Bean 4.1.2 runs pretty damn well on it.  I have ST APN settings already listed in the ROM... not bad


----------



## justmem895 (Apr 29, 2013)

*straight talk so called unlimited data*

straight talk so called unlimited data is not unlimited. It is limited to 1.5Gb before they shut off your data. How do I know this? My data has been shut off for almost a month. I've been told that it will be turned back on after adding a service pin. This is not the case. I purchased a Galaxy S2 in March and data was shut off about 3 weeks after. I was told today that they will turn it back on but as long as i keep my same number and the same phone it will be severely throttled back. I have been lied to and pushed around by this company and recommend anyone not to use this company.


----------



## nsciucco (Mar 4, 2014)

I cant get anything to boot on this phone - I have tried cm9, cm10 shostock and a few others any ideas-.  None of the at&t ROMs seem to boot on this straight talk POS


----------

